# Before/After Toggle for Image on Second Monitor?



## Replytoken (Jun 8, 2013)

I use a two monitor set-up with the second monitor also displaying the image when I am working in the Develop module.  As I work through an image, I frequently use the backslash key to toggle between the original image and the currently adjusted version of it.  While the image on the second monitor displays the latest version of the it as each adjustment is completed, I would also like to be able to toggle this image as well (since I am using two different types of IPS monitors).  Is there a command that will toggle the image on the second monitor (like the backslash key on the primary monitor), or am I out of luck?

--Ken


----------



## malcolmsu (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd love to be able to do this too - possible? 

Ken - just noticed your location. Reminds me of happy days sea kayaking photographing orcas.


----------

